# Hardwood pocket top-slot (pic heavy build)



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

inspiration struck and I just had to run with it. Using my HDPE top-slot as a template, I went to work on that honey-scented, mystery wood that I acquired from flipgun in the Spring Trade a while back. I threw in a piece of 1/4" Mora, a 1/4" x 1/4" strip of lightly quilted Maple, and a couple of scrap pieces of Zebrawood and Wenge for the swell. Glued up, marked out, sanded down, and lovin' it! Finished with a Tung oil soak and a rubdown with an old sock. Top-slot is my new best friend. Thanks!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

YEEEEEAAAHA BOOIIIIII!!!!

That's awesome and VERY slick palm swell. I love the size and shape.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Woo-hoo!
I hope it shoots well for you! Whenever I make a fancy one based on a plain prototype it never seems to shoot as well :lol:


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

wow that's beautiful! Great work!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! absolutly stunning work there :aahhhh: :thumbsup:

also your pm box is full :wave:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

shew97 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! absolutly stunning work there :aahhhh: :thumbsup:
> 
> also your pm box is full :wave:


Just did a little house cleaning. Tis all good.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That came out great. Lots of things to catch the eye.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Dude that is freaking killer! And thank you greatly for those build along pics, they showed me easier ways of doing things and a few of what I was doing way wrong. Thanks again man! Your awesome


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's beautiful. Love the shape. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excelente composición amigo, y muy bonita selección de maderas


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Another awesome shooter TSM, the maple looks insane.

How did you drill the holes for the slots? Would you say that it can be done without a vertical drill? I am not afraid to start drilling but I keep thinking that I will not end on spot.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks all!



M.J said:


> Woo-hoo!
> I hope it shoots well for you! Whenever I make a fancy one based on a plain prototype it never seems to shoot as well :lol:


It actually shoots...well, not better, per se, but it does fill the hand more 'cause of the swell



flipgun said:


> That came out great. Lots of things to catch the eye.


All thanks to you for a beautiful hunk of wood.



ChapmanHands said:


> Dude that is freaking killer! And thank you greatly for those build along pics, they showed me easier ways of doing things and a few of what I was doing way wrong. Thanks again man! Your awesome


Most appreciated. It's always nice to help, even when you don't realize it.



Chepo69 said:


> Excelente composición amigo, y muy bonita selección de maderas


eso es un gran elogio viniendo de ti. Muchas gracias.



NOTATOY said:


> Another awesome shooter TSM, the maple looks insane.
> 
> How did you drill the holes for the slots? Would you say that it can be done without a vertical drill? I am not afraid to start drilling but I keep thinking that I will not end on spot.


Thanks! A drill press would really make that part super easy...alas, it's the 'ol hand drill for me. In the 7th and 8th pictures you can see my guide lines on the forks. The lines on the top will become the top-slots and the line on the front help me to keep the holes straight as I go. Now the tricky part. I hold the fork in one hand and drill in the other and start drill from bottom with the slingshot held horizontally. Move slow, drilling just a little at a time, constantly changing my pov on the slingshot to make sure that the drill bit is in line with both sets of lines. That's probably the hardest part of the whole build.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Daaaanng shane that is soooo nice bud. I love it. Sleek ,smooth and just plain awesome. Lots of badassery right there


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

she's a looker


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Super job bud, you're quite a craftsman!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

yissss my man, very cool work


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Shane, you are just killing these frames of late!!!!!!! Quality stuff Buddy!!!!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Uuuummmmm. Ya, just like that. Thought I was going to have to wait a bit to see a "pimp" one and...........SHAZAAM! 
Killer Shane!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

nice work, killer design , lovely upgrade shooter


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Good work here. I like the swell too Shane. Looks comfy.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Now THAT is a nice piece of work! Great looking fork, sir.


----------

